# He doesn’t know his priority



## JerryNH (Apr 25, 2014)

I really need your wise advice. I have married for 14 years most of it filled with unhappy moments. I have two children. Since the start of our marriage my husband doesn’t seem into it. He married just to fulfill “expected” phenomenon of life. Because I am from a different culture it may seem difficult to understand my situation, please bear with me. My husband now and then thinks about his parents and his brothers who live in another country. Whatever good he finds he is passionate to send to them, even our financial situation is getting worse as he is dwindling it for reasons I don’t comprehend. I am not against of helping them out if they are indeed in need, but they are much better than us. He even doesn’t think to save for our kids’ college fund. Whenever he is doing favor to his family I feel we are subordinate or not given priority as it should be, that is the root cause I want to leave him. I am not focusing on favors he is doing rather the underlying motive matters. Leaving him doesn’t hurt me or him but the kids. I know my kids will suffer a lot. Besides loosing us, I am their mother who doesn’t even let them stay in a day care for a single day. I am full time mom who have given up my carrier for the sake of them. I have talked to him many many times but he doesn’t get it, I even told him my decision to leave. He begs but he indulges in it again. I can guess he is struggling inside and doesn’t know what he needs. He loves his kids and of course I am helping our life together so he needs my presence too. If one day I am not contributing for this family I know I don’t have anyone to resort to. I have nothing now (I don’t have hope, or money, family/friend to talk to). I know my strength and I will get whatever I lost, I will get back on track where I was before. But thinking of leaving my kids in a set-up which have never experienced is killing me inside. I need your advice please. Thank you so much.


----------

